# iPhone - Bouton power défaillant



## Dirtix (15 Mars 2013)

Salut,

j'aimerais vous faire part de mon problème.
J'ai acheté mon iPhone 5 32go le jour de sa sortie, et la depuis quelques jours, du jour au lendemain j'ai le bouton power qui déconne.

Si j'appuie sur la droite du bouton rien ne se passe, et si j'appuie sur la gauche ça fonctionne normalement.

J'ai vu 1 ou 2 cas comme ça sur internet et je voudrais savoir si ça vous ai arrivé ?

Je vais prendre RDV à l'Apple store et je voudrais savoir avant, si à votre avis ils vont me changer l'iPhone ou bien me le réparer ?

Merci d'avance, A+


----------



## Siciliano (15 Mars 2013)

Hello,

Je sais pas si c'est le même genre de contact, mais à l'époque sur mon iPhone 4, avec le bouton Home, ça me faisait exactement la même chose. Puis j'ai trouvé divers sujet qui parlait d'oxydation du contacteur. C'est vrai que parfois, n'étant pas forcément sec en sortant de la piscine ou de la douche, j'appuyé sur le bouton Home sur lequel il restait de l'eau qui a du s'incruster entre. Peut être est ce le cas pour toi, mais sur le bouton Power ?
Et j'ai vu que des personnes avait acheté une bombonne appelé Kontakt 60 qui est un anti-oxydant pour contacteur. J'ai donc acheté le spray et je l'ai utilisé sur mon bouton Home et hop nickel il remarche comme avant.

Concernant, l'Apple Store, peux pas t'aider.


----------



## Dirtix (15 Mars 2013)

Ok, non je pense pas l'avoir utilisé avec les mains mouillées, et ça me l'a fait du jour au lendemain.

Un téléphone payé 750 je préfère aller voir Apple directement plutôt que de chercher un produit miracle. 

S'il n'avait pas été sous garantie ok. c'est bon à savoir.

D'autres avis ? sur changement ou réparation ? si vous avez déjà eu ce problème ?


----------



## Martial73 (15 Mars 2013)

Salut, je te laisse regarder sur le forum il y a eu un autre sujet ouvert pour le même soucis aujourd'hui et j'ai laissé une réponse.En gros tu peux appeler apple et tu aura un remplacement de ton tel dans la semaine. 


Bonne soirée.


----------



## Geronimo75 (16 Mars 2013)

Oublis la réparation sur iPhone 5 (j'en fais), ca va te couter une blinde.

Rapporte le chez Pomme ils te changeront ca


----------



## Dirtix (17 Mars 2013)

Ok merci pour l'info !

Ça ferait plaisir de repartir avec un iPhone tout neuf. 


Je vous tiens au courant j'irais à l'Apple store dans la semaine je pense.


----------



## Dirtix (21 Mars 2013)

Bon Ben je suis allé à l'Apple store hier soir. Je lui ai à peine montré mon iPhone qu'il m'en a sorti un neuf. Tout est bien qui fini bien.


----------



## Martinc278 (24 Mars 2013)

Bonjour Je j'ai eu exactement le même problème ! Il ne marchait presque plus (1 fois sur 3) et j'ai du appeler Apple. Ils m'en ont renvoyé un en 3 jours. C'est très professionnel pour mon premier contact avec le SAV d'Apple. Bon courage


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2013)

Le problème c'est que tout neuf pour apple ne veut pas forcément dire "pièces neuves" et oui, moi problème le jour même de l'achat, j'ai eu beau expliquer a apple que j'ai 2 mac, un iPad et plusieurs iPhone, je me retrouve avec un reconditionné 4 heure après l'achat d'un iPhone 5 neuf.
Y'a pas comme un problème ??!!
Dégouté


----------



## Kriskool (24 Mars 2013)

Depuis 2 mois le bouton de mon iPhone 4 est HS. Je ne peux plus appuyer dessus, il ne répond plus. Je ne peux donc plus éteindre mon iPhone. Apple qui a constaté le pb me propose le remplacement du téléphone pour 150  !


----------



## alargeau (24 Mars 2013)

wizzzard a dit:


> Le problème c'est que tout neuf pour apple ne veut pas forcément dire "pièces neuves" et oui, moi problème le jour même de l'achat, j'ai eu beau expliquer a apple que j'ai 2 mac, un iPad et plusieurs iPhone, je me retrouve avec un reconditionné 4 heure après l'achat d'un iPhone 5 neuf.
> Y'a pas comme un problème ??!!
> Dégouté



Il n'est pas possible d'acheter un iPhone 5 reconditionné donc aucun soucis, tu n'as rien perdu.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2013)

Je l'espère car ce n'est pas ce qu'avait l'aire de dire notre ami Apple Care.^^


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2013)

Un produit reconditionné est un produit qui a été vendu puis retourné sous les 14 jours. Il repart en usine où il est testé environ 200 fois puis remis en stock avec la mention reconditionné. 

En gros, qu'il soit reconditionné ou pas, c'est un produit neuf. Apple ne refourgue pas des appareils bricolés à partir d'anciens produits défectueux. 


C'est pourquoi il est indiqué que vous repartez avec un produit neuf ou quasi neuf dans le contrat qui valide l'autorisation de travail pour la réparation. On est donc tous censé le savoir lorsqu'on le signe. 


En conclusion, il y a beaucoup de légendes urbaine à ce propos, mais aucune ne dit vrai, et au bout du compte il n'y a aucune raison d'avoir les boules après un echange standard. 


PS : des iPhones 5 reconditionnés il peut y en avoir lors d'un échange. Moins que des 4/4S, logiquement, mais il y en a. Quand à Apple Care, ils disent souvent n'importe quoi aux clients pour qu'ils arre&#770;tent de les saouler, et ne laissent aucune trace dans le dossier derrie&#768;re puisque c'est des conneries ^^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h46 ----------




wizzzard a dit:


> Le problème c'est que tout neuf pour apple ne veut pas forcément dire "pièces neuves" et oui, moi problème le jour même de l'achat, j'ai eu beau expliquer a apple que j'ai 2 mac, un iPad et plusieurs iPhone, je me retrouve avec un reconditionné 4 heure après l'achat d'un iPhone 5 neuf.
> Y'a pas comme un problème ??!!
> Dégouté





Il n'y a donc absolument aucun problème.


----------



## Georgy (24 Mars 2013)

J'ai un problème identique au tiens. Je n'ai pas d'Apple store par chez moi,Comment puis je faire ?


----------



## Argeuh (25 Mars 2013)

Kriskool a dit:


> Depuis 2 mois le bouton de mon iPhone 4 est HS. Je ne peux plus appuyer dessus, il ne répond plus. Je ne peux donc plus éteindre mon iPhone. Apple qui a constaté le pb me propose le remplacement du téléphone pour 150  !



Tu préfères en racheter un à 600?


----------



## Dirtix (25 Mars 2013)

Kriskool a dit:


> Depuis 2 mois le bouton de mon iPhone 4 est HS. Je ne peux plus appuyer dessus, il ne répond plus. Je ne peux donc plus éteindre mon iPhone. Apple qui a constaté le pb me propose le remplacement du téléphone pour 150  !



Ben s'il n'est plus sous garantie c'est normal que tu doives payer


----------



## whocancatchme (25 Mars 2013)

Kriskool a dit:


> Depuis 2 mois le bouton de mon iPhone 4 est HS. Je ne peux plus appuyer dessus, il ne répond plus. Je ne peux donc plus éteindre mon iPhone. Apple qui a constaté le pb me propose le remplacement du téléphone pour 150  !




 J'ai le même problème, tu vas dans réglages, général, accessibilité, et tu active "assistive touch" et tu pourras "locker" ton iPhone avec un point qui apparait sur l'écran et que tu peux déplacer ou tu veux, ça remplace tout les boutons de l'iPhone. Ca doit faire 6 mois que je suis comme ça c'est chiant mais ça dépanne...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2013)

wizzzard a dit:


> Le problème c'est que tout neuf pour apple ne veut pas forcément dire "pièces neuves" et oui, moi problème le jour même de l'achat, j'ai eu beau expliquer a apple que j'ai 2 mac, un iPad et plusieurs iPhone, je me retrouve avec un reconditionné 4 heure après l'achat d'un iPhone 5 neuf.
> Y'a pas comme un problème ??!!
> Dégouté



Là où tu as été très con c'est que tu aurais pu faire un remboursement sous le délai des 14 jours et en racheter un neuf en boutique. Bref, quand on est con, on est con.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2013)

bassgroove a dit:


> Là où tu as été très con c'est que tu aurais pu faire un remboursement sous le délai des 14 jours et en racheter un neuf en boutique. Bref, quand on est con, on est con.



Sauf que l'on m'a fait activer l'iPhone chez moi et sous prétexte que je suis sortis de la boutique on ne peut rien faire pour moi.


----------



## nanie323 (29 Mai 2013)

Bonjour, j'ai recu un iPhone 5 en cadeau a mon ex compagnon, nous nous sommes separé en mauvais termes et il na pas voulu me donner la facture de l'iphone !!!
depuis 2 - 3 jours g le boutons power qui ne fonctionne quasi plus. impossible de le verrouillé et encore moins de l'eteindre. si je me rend dans un Apple store, est ce qu'il savent retrouvé la garantie avec le numero de serie de l'iphone ??? 


Merci


----------



## Dante059 (29 Mai 2013)

Salut à toi !

Il te suffit d'appeler Apple pour faire une demande de réparation, ils te demanderont simplement ton nom et le numéro de série de l'appareil, ça suffit pour déclencher une intervention 

Si je me rappelle bien, ils demandent l'IMEI. Pour l'obtenir, tu tapes sur le clavier téléphonique : *#06#.


----------



## blatatoca (2 Juin 2013)

Je confirme ce que Dante059 dit. 

On m'a offert un iPhone 5 en novembre dernier, et j'ai eu le souci du bouton power aussi au bout de 2-3 mois d'utilisation. Les derniers temps, il arrivait même que le bouton ne réponde plus du tout.
J'ai pris rdv à l'Apple store, et ils me l'ont remplacé, sans que j'ai à fournir la facture, ils avaient le nom de la personne qui l'a acheté (et donc qui me l'a offert).
En 10 minutes c'était réglé


----------



## charliebek21 (2 Juin 2013)

nanie323 a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai recu un iPhone 5 en cadeau a mon ex compagnon, nous nous sommes separé en mauvais termes et il na pas voulu me donner la facture de l'iphone !!!
> depuis 2 - 3 jours g le boutons power qui ne fonctionne quasi plus. impossible de le verrouillé et encore moins de l'eteindre. si je me rend dans un Apple store, est ce qu'il savent retrouvé la garantie avec le numero de serie de l'iphone ???
> 
> 
> Merci




Pas de souci sans la facture.
En tant que constructeur il peuvent retrouver la date d'achat par le numéro de série. ;-)


----------



## paymbf (3 Juin 2013)

Même problème en ce qui me concerne.
iPhone 5 Black 32Go. Je passe demain. Vraiment bizarre, comme ça du jour au lendemain..


----------



## Jcleon95 (3 Juin 2013)

Dirtix a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> j'aimerais vous faire part de mon problème.
> J'ai acheté mon iPhone 5 32go le jour de sa sortie, et la depuis quelques jours, du jour au lendemain j'ai le bouton power qui déconne.
> ...


Même soucis pour le bouton au bout de 3 mois. Va vite le changer, il est garantie, car ça va devenir super pénalisant. Apple store n'a posé aucun soucis, il connaissent ce problème surtout sur les premier modèle comme le mien et peut être le tien. Bien sur fait une sauvegarde avant soit sur le Icloud et ensuite dans la boutique tu le restaure.


----------



## Dante059 (5 Juin 2013)

Un ami à moi a le même soucis actuellement, et quelqu'un de ma famille, bouton totalement HS


----------



## mathieuchenot (16 Janvier 2014)

Salut je ne sais pas si tu as toujours ton problème.

 En tout cas si c'est la nappe, fait très attention, j'en ai fait la mauvaise expérience...

http://www.toolsinweb.fr/2014/01/iphone-4-reparer-son-bouton-power-echec/

 Bonne chance!


----------



## rejane (17 Janvier 2014)

avec le n° d'IMEI Apple connaîtra la fin de garantie.
Toi même, en allant sur leur site, avec le n° IMEI que tu trouves sur l'appareil, tu peux connaître la date de fin de garantie


----------

